# Post made under Pregnancy & Parenting Items for sale



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

I've just posted under the Pregnancy & Parenting Items for sale:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=360330.msg6595938#msg6595938

I don't want to duplicate posts but as I live in Scotland I figured it would be more likely that someone in Scotland is interested in them in terms of delivery 

If interested, please just let me know.
Thanks
Turia x


----------

